# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  وصايا مهمة تنفع في تربية الطلاب والطالبات

## شوو

أخي أختي في الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هناك وصايا نبوية ووصايا لقمان الحكيم لابنه تساعد في تنشئته صالحة للابناء وبنات وطلاب وطالبات بإذن الله 
فعلى المربي والمربية سواء كان مدرسا أو مدرسة، أو معلما أو معلمة، أو أبا أو أما أن يعلم الأولاد هذه الوصايا النافعة لهم، وللمعلم أو المعلمة أن يكتبها لهم على اللوح في كل يوم وصية ، ليكتبوها في دفاترهم ليحفظوها، ثم يشرحها لهم، وقد وردت في حديث صحيح هذا نصه: عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: كنت خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما فقال لي:" يا غلام إني أعلمك كلمات: 
1- "احفظ الله يحفظك ": أي امتثل أوامر الله، واجتنب نواهيه يحفظك في دنياك وآخرتك. 
2- "احفظ الله تجده تجاهك": أي أمامك، فاحفظ حدود الله، وراع حقوقه تجد الله يوفقك وينصرك. 
3- "إذا سألت فاسأل الله، وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله ": أي إذا طلبت الإعانة على أمر من أمور الدنيا والآخرة، فاستعن بالله، ولا سيما في الأمور التي لا يقدر عليها إلا الله وحده كشفاء مرض، أو طلب رزق، فهي مما اختص الله بها وحده. 
4- "واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك. وإن اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك. رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف" (رواه الترمذي وقال: حديث حسن صحيح). 
وأما عن نصائح لقمان الحكيم لابنه هي 
قال الله تعالى:{وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لاِبْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ} [لقمان:13] 
هذه وصايا نافعة حكاها الله تعالى عن لقمان الحكيم: 
1- {يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ} [لقمان:13] 
احذر الشرك في عبادة الله، كدعاء الأموات أو الغائبين، فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الدعاء هو العبادة" (رواه الترمذي وقال: حسن صحيح). 
ولما نزل قوله تعالى:{الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ} [الأنعام:82]. 
شق ذلك على المسلمين، وقالوا: أينا لا يظلم نفسه؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" ليس ذلك، إنما هو الشرك، ألم تسمعوا قول لقمان لابنه: يا بني لا تشرك بالله، إن الشرك لظلم عظيم" (متفق عليه). 
2- {وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْناً عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ} [لقمان:14]. 
ثم قرن وصيته إياه بعبادة الله وحده البر بالوالدين لعظم حقهما، فالأم حملت ولدها مشقة، والأب تكفل بالإنفاق، فاستحقا من الولد الشكر لله ولوالديه. 
3- {وَإِنْ جَاهَدَاكَ عَلَى أَنْ تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلا تُطِعْهُمَا وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفاً وَاتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ مَنْ أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ} [لقمان:15]. 
قال ابن كثير: "أي إن حرصا عليك كل الحرص أن تتبعهما على دينهما، فلا تقبل منهما ذلك، ولا يمنع ذلك من أن تصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا أي محسنا إليهما، واتبع سبيل المؤمنين ". 
أقول: يؤيد هذا قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا طاعة لأحد في معصية الله، إنما الطاعة في المعروف " (متفق عليه). 
4- {يَا بُنَيَّ إِنَّهَا إِنْ تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ فَتَكُنْ فِي صَخْرَةٍ أَوْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَوْ فِي الْأَرْضِ يَأْتِ بِهَا اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ} [لقمان:16]. 
قال ابن كثير: أي إن المظلمة أو الخطيئة لو كانت مثقال حبة خردل أحضرها الله تعالى يوم القيامة حين يضع الموازين القسط، وجازى عليها إن خيرا فخير، وإن شرا فشر. 
5- {يَا بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ} أدها بأركانها وواجباتها بخشوع. 
6- {وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ} بلطف ولين بدون شدة. 
7- {وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ} علم أن الآمر بالمعروف والناهي عن المنكر سيناله أذى فأمره بالصبر، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"المؤمن الذي يخالط الناس ويصبر على أذاهم، أفضل من المؤمن الذي لا يخالط الناس ولا يصبر على أذاهم" (صحيح رواه أحمد وغيره). {إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ} أي إن الصبر على الناس لمن عزم الأمور. 
8- {وَلا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ}. قال ابن كثبر: لا تعرض بوجهك عن الناس إذا كلمتهم احتقارا منك لهم، واستكبارا عليهم، ولكن ألن جانبك وابسط وجهك إليهم. 
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تبسمك في وجه أخيك لك صدقة" (رواه الترمذي وغبره). 
9- {وَلا تَمْشِ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَحاً}أي خيلاء متكبرا جبارا عنيدا، لا تفعل ذلك يبغضك الله، ولهذا قال: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ}. أي مختال معجب في نفسه، فخور على غيره. (ذكره ابن كثير). 
10- {وَاقْصِدْ فِي مَشْيِكَ} أي امش مشيا مقتصدا، ليس بالبطيء المتثبط، ولا بالسريع المفرط، بل عدلا وسطا بينَ بين. (ذكره ابن كثير). 
11- {وَاغْضُضْ مِنْ صَوْتِكَ}أي لا تبالغ في الكلام، ولا ترفع صوتك فيما لا فائدة فيه، ولهذا قال: {إِنَّ أَنْكَرَ الْأَصْوَاتِ لَصَوْتُ الْحَمِيرِ}. 
قال مجاهد: إن أقبح الأصوات لصوت الحمير: أي غاية من رفع صوته أنه يشبه بالحمير في علوه ورفعه، ومع هذا هو بغيض إلى الله، وهذا التشبيه بالحمير يقتضي تحريمه وذمه غاية الذم، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ليس لنا مثل السوء، العائد في هبته كالكلب يعود في قيئه" (رواه البخاري). 
"إذا سمعتم أصوات الديكة فسلوا الله من فضله، فإنها رأت ملكا، وإذا سمعتم نهيق الحمار فتعوذوا بالله من الشيطان، فإنها رأت شيطانا" (متفق عليه، انظر تفسير ابن كثير ج 3/446). 
أرجو الفائدة للجميع 
أختكم في الله
رهف معايطه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تسلمي ع المعلومات  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

مشكوررررررررررررررررررة

----------


## دموع الغصون

وصايا قيمة لا تقدر بثمن .. أعتقد من الظروري الرجوع لها وخاصة الآن في ظل هذه الإهمال التربوي .. أبدعتِ بهذا الطرح

----------

